# My Arsenal for 2007



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

my humble arsenal this year.....


Daiwa SLOSH20 w/ Tica Rod
Penn 525 mag with Breakaway HDX
Abu Garcia 7000i w/ Cape Point Rod

Penn Slammer Combo Spinning
Soon to come.....Okuma Spinning Reel w/ 9' Tica for casting metal at blues.
also have a couple Shimano Sedona 2500FB Combos


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Sounds like good stuff to me...Right up until you mentioned that Okuma.. :--| 

D ducks and covers  )


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Doh..*

Here we go again...opcorn: :beer:


> Sounds like good stuff to me...Right up until you mentioned that Okuma..


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*2007 Arsenal*

My lowely arsenal is:

525 mag on a 11' Tica
Knobby Squider on a 10' Tica
Daiwa 30SHA on a HDX
Daiwa Emcast Plus 5500 on a 10'6" Tica
Penn 6/0 on a Berkley 7" Tuna Stick
Penn Captiva on a 7' Tica

The other rods/reels will probably not come off the rack.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine is lonely as well, I need to become more of a Ho!

12' OM heavy with a knobby Abu 6501 C3/conv.CT
12' Tsunami with a Abu 6501 C3/conv. CT
10' Tsunami with Daiwa Emcat plus 5000
9' St. Croix Triumph with a Shimono Stradic 5000

Thats just surf gear


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

*Go To Combinations*
Penn 525 SuperMag Xtra on a 13'3" Daiwa Saltiga Ballistic
Penn 525mag on a 13' SU1569U
Daiwa SL30SH on a 12' Tsunami
Daiwa Emblem 4500 on a 10'6" Tica
Penn Captiva on a 9' Tsunami

*Additional Backup Items:*
Daiwa SL30SH
Daiwa Emblem 4500
Various 8-10 Spinning Rods


----------



## redhawknc1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Well this is the 1st year I have tried to put together an arsenal targeted at the surf. 
Combos....
St. Croix 10'6" Premier Surf 2-6oz. with Penn 525 MAG
St. Croix 8'6" Premier Surf 1/2 to 2oz. with Abu Knobby Magged Blue Yonder
St. Croix 8'6" Premier Surf 1/2 to 2oz. with Shimano Stradic 5000
St. Croix Avid 10' 3/4 to 4oz. with Daiwa Sealine X20SHA and Wheels Reels sideplate
Lamiglas Ron Arra Surf Pro 1084-2 9' 1-4oz. with Shaimano Stradic 5000

Backup reels.....
Avet Magged SX
Newell P-220-F
Abu 6500 CT Chrome Rocket 
Another Blue Yonder not magged
2 Abu 7000 Big Game and a 7000HSN


Will be attending the International Custom Rod Building Exposition here in NC this month. Hope to find a heaver there!


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Railroader said:


> Sounds like good stuff to me...Right up until you mentioned that Okuma.. :--|
> 
> D ducks and covers  )


I "RESEMBLE" THAT REMARK 
HAVE A CD90 ON A 12' TSUNAMI...NOT A BAD COMBO.....NOT THE BEST EITHER !! BUT IS BETTER THAN NUTHING


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Not much*

Has changed for me. I did add two new ugly stick tigers. First was 7ft heavy action 14-40lb model BWCL 2200 (tiger lite) and the other was a 6'6 medum action 14-40 lb model BWC 2201. I paired them up with mytwo Calcutta 700's spooled with Berkley big game 30lb. Great for chunkin striper. I'm also in a rod building class and I'm building a sweet 8ft Lami Glass pluggin rod. I can't wait til it's done.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

wow guys, I have to admit that I'm a bit jeaolus. I was thinking of all the things I wish I had, and then my wife gave me the ultimatum to move. So looks like I'll be moving and probably even further from the water (but closer to the Potomac at least). Won't get much use from what surf gear I do have.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

u movin? why? opcorn:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ba1509 abu sports rocket MKii 
ba1509 abu sports rocket MKii mag
ba hdx abu blue yonder HO mag
zippy straight8 525 HOmag
lami 525 HOmag

all the other stuff gets left at home now


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

14' zziplex primo synchro with shimano aero technium10000xt

13'2' zziplex primo synchro daiwa surf basia qdII

11'9 allstar breakaway with surf basia qd II

11' G. loomis 1/2-3oz with surf basia qd

10' lamiglass 3-8 with daiwa emblem pro

7' crap lure rod with crap reel
6' " " " " " "

whole bunch of crap i don't use.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

just from everyone listing their stuff (very nice stuff I might add), you'd think potential advertisers would get the message and ponie up some dough so Sand Flea could benefit...

Sea Salt,
At some point this Spring/Summer we will try to sell and move to a new neighborhood. Our neighborhood just isn't fit for anyone with common decency.


----------



## mrcoop (Jan 9, 2007)

Casting:
Avet sx my knobby mag conv w/12'6"/rs1569
Avet sx my knobby mag conv w/13'/rs1569
525 mag w/13'/rs1569
525 mag w/12'6"/rs1509

Spinning:
penn 5500s w/11'/diawa sealine x

will have within a week (Spinning):
nautil 6500 yellow w/10'/rs1208

back up reels: 
3 - 525 mags ... 1 - 535gs 

Getting rid of 2 - Diawa 30shv's: See no need for them any longer

forgot about back up rods but probably will never use:

12' tica
11'6" tica
11'6" tica...cut off 6" now 11'-stiff
11' tica


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Does my "Snoopy Rod" count?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Time for a Ho to join in*

Century TT Lite A with Sha 20
Century TT Lite A with ABU 6500 Mag Elite
2 1267 with Daiwa Capricorn 3500
RS 1418 with Daiwa Capricorn 4000
Lami 8' E-glass with Daiwa Capricorn 2500
Abu 6500 C3 Ct Sports Rocket MkII (no rod) yet  

Couple of trout setups.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Did somebody say 'Ho??? 

Pier Rods...

H.O. custom 1145 w/5500 C3CT for bait, or Pimped 5500 Pro Rocket for lures..

2 Crowder E series Lites, 7'3" 1-4oz. w/525's or 6500 C4's for "big" bottom fishin'...

OM 12 heavy, w/squidder for Pin Rig anchor...

OM 30 CA, 20#-30#, w/fully Accurized, smooth dragged Jigmaster for Pin Rig Fighter... 

Surf Rods...

Breakaway HDX w/525Mag or 545...
Daiwa Emblem 12' 5-8oz, w/Abu 6500 C3CT Chrome Rocket..
Shimano Tribal 12' 3#TC Carp Rod, w/Penn 360 Slammer...
Aforementioned 1145, w/5500's, CT or L-wind depending on bait/lure.

"Walking Around" Trout and Flounder rods...

Star Stellar 7', 5/8-2oz, w/Abu 6500 C3 
Star Stellar 7', 1/2-1-1/2oz, w/360 Slammer

'Yak rods...

Star Stellar 7', 1/4-3/4, w/Abu 4600C4
Star Stellar 6'6" 1/4-3/4 w/Slammer 260
Temple Fork Outfitters 9wt Fly rod w/TFO Mk II 8wt fly reel.

Enough "back-up" stuff to make this list again with no repeats.

Yes, I know, I'm a sick Mo-Fo-'Ho...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*HO* *HO* *HO!!!!*


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

surf arsenal

All*1509 w/ Daiwa GWZ20
St Croix 10ft stump w/ Daiwa 50hv for biters
Team Daiwa 11ft w/ Stradic8k
Tica 9ft w/Stradic5k
Tica 8ft w/ Stradic5k


soon to be gotten next 

Fusion or inferno w/ Daiwa GWZ 20 or 30
Seeker 704CLB w/ Daiwa 30HV for kings


soon to be for sale. Penn mag 980, Abu7k c3.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*I wanna play too*

Heavers 
OM 12 Heavy spin/ Daiwa Emcast Plus 6000-breakaway cannon
HDX / Daiwa 30SHA
Beefstick 12' 2-8 oz / Jigmaster ... no mods yet

Middle ground 
OM 12' 3-6 oz / Blue Yonder 
Daiwa sealine spin 10' 3-6 oz / Daiwa Emcast Sport 4500-breakaway Cannon
Suds 
Daiwa Sealine Spin 9' / Okuma AV50

Casting/walkaround/sound-bay 
Daiwa Millionaire 3R/Quatum 6'6" casting rod
Cabelas GreatWhite baitcast 220yrds 12lb/Quatum 7'
Pro Rocket 6500 (starting upgrades)/Daiwa Sealine 3-6 rod

Pier 
Berkley bigfish rod 7'/Penn 209
2 shakespeare spinning reels with matching 8' rods ...... cheapo's but work good ...... one for 5 years now ... other new


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*well here it goes...*

mine:
BA HDX/shimano bbr lc
BA 1509/shimano thunnus 16000f
BA 1419/shimano thunnus 16000f
BA 1419/shimano br 6500b
BA 1564/shimano thunnus 12000f
BA 1265/shimano br 4500b

my 2 sons
BA 1266/shimano br 4500
St Croix 1264/shimano br 450
okuma solaris/okuma cd-80
beach runner 11'/shimano br 6500

BA 1508 as a backup
there's more but thats enough.

i'm mark...i'm a tackle ho


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> i'm mark...i'm a tackle ho


yup and one of those 'long distance ' ho's to boot 

what are you throwing in the tourneys this year Mark ?
derf


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Shooter said:


> Does my "Snoopy Rod" count?


Only if my Zebco 33 does.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Dam u guys make me sick. You know there is help out there for you.  Just call me and I will take it all off ur hands. Guess the fishing is alot different there. 

My arsenal: 
Quantum Catalyst PT30 w/ MH 6'6" Gloomis GL3 
Shimano Stradic 4000 w/ML 6'6" St.Croix Tidemaster
Quantum Boca w/ H 7'6" Shimano Teramar

Would like to get a nice conventional for the big game this year.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

hey rohrm, been snook fishin any lately?


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Sea2aeS said:


> hey rohrm, been snook fishin any lately?


All this cold weather is givin the snook lockjaw. Season just started Feb 1st but, it's no use. Lots of trout though!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Only if my Zebco 33 does.


7ft cane pole...will cast 8nbait....honestly


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> 7ft cane pole...will cast 8nbait....honestly


LOL for distance try tying a kite to the cane pole.  
What kind of cane pole u got? Ugly Stik? LOL :beer:


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

what are you throwing in the tourneys this year Mark ?
derf[/QUOTE]


I'm throwing an hdx with big baitrunner lc


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Lami XS12MHC w/ Avet MXL
Lami XS11MHC w/ Avet MXJ
Lami Custom 11XHC w/Avet MXJ
Lami XS10MHC w/ Avet SX
Lami XS 9MHC w/ Avet SX
Lami 10 ½ Custom Spinner w/ Sustain 6000
Lami XSRA 1204 w/ Stradic 6000
Lami XSRA 1022 w/ Stradic 5000

that's the main surf gear...

a couple Avets, Squidders in 140 and 146 config, plus an assortment of Abu's for back ups...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ill play a litttle.


custom 11' stump

custom 10' old school stump 30shv

custom 11' RS 6500ct

custom 7'6 for spanish from pier/boat 5500cs or a 5500ct (have to many 5500's  )

custom 5'6 50-80lb all wind on bb rollers 50w two speed dual drag

all star 6' 20-40lb with tiagra 20

couple shimano tallus's with a tld 25

two shimano trevalas with a big penn liveline and a shv

handul of lighter stuff, like 7'6 crowder for specks and pups, couple light conventionals, st.croix,largo. 

4 5500ct's , and a 6500ct.


thats a good portion of whats gonna be used this year from pier/surf 


was fun playing....




Jesse


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Big Guns
------------
12' Tica XHVY / Penn 525Mag
12' OM Cape Point XHVY / Daiwa Sloshs 30
12' Tica HVY / Daiwa Emcast Plus 6000

Medium Guns
------------------
10' 6" Tica HVY / Daiwa Emcast Plus 4500
9' Tica MED / Penn Captiva 6000
8' Tica (1-3) / Penn Captiva 5500

Not a high payroll roster ... but effective


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

forgot to add abu 660d5 7'st.croix


and forgot a calcutta 250*ct*topless* on a 11'3 emblem (love that rod blank..)



Jesse


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> ill play a litttle.
> 
> 
> custom 11' stump
> ...


Jesse, What say you come off one of on of them 5500ct's?? C'mon, Help a ho..,I mean brutha, out 

As far as the topic goes...

SURF STUFF
2 Connoflex Gambit 24's/5600CT custom mag

Zzipplex Vmax F2 without the reducer/6500 Orange CT mag elite

No-name 3lb TC carp rod 13'/shimano stradic 4000

Diawa Emblem 12'/6500CT Sport mag (next purchase)

RS1265 10'/5600CS mag

OM light/525 mag

RS1569/525 knobby or custom magged penn squidder 140

INSHORE STUFF
2 6' Hurricane redbone heavy spinning/stradic 4000's

7' Star stellar light/Calcutta 400

FOR THE GRASS
14' Century G5 Sport/6500CT knobby mag custom

13'6" Zzipplex Vmax F2/6500CT knobby mag custom

525 knobby mag

Ambassadeur Ultra Mag XL II CT conversion(need to buy)

5500CT Sport Rocket knobby mag (lookin to build this one)

And whatever else my Ho'n azz can purchase over the next 328 days


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

The sticks
Century Carbon Metal 13'6"
Penn PPT Nomad 13'
OM 12C 12'
OM10C 10'
RDT Custom black graphite 11'
2 Fenwick custom 2-piece E-glass 11'

The line holders
4 Daiwa LD30H
3 Penn 525knobby
2 Penn 535knobby 
2 Daiwa LD50H
5 Abu 7000 variants

plus the less than 10' lure/plug stuff

Doctors will let me start casting after Tuesday appt. It's been since late May '06, my fingers are itching to pick a nest or 2.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow, my gear sucks compared to all of the stuff listed here. It's a wonder I can even catch any fish


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

surf rods-all*1507-1508-1509-rs1502-century"cairns"-lami 10'-fisher 10'
surf reels-525mag t-avet sx-penn 975,965,squidder-penn460 slammer-2 tica dolphins-daiwa
6000t tournament s-abu 6500
still buying,still selling,still crazy!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm with surfside. I have no idea what most of the tackle they are talking about is. The last good rod I can remember by name is an ABU 484.Late 70's stylee.
What I am currently using;
Penn.pgs 2040c12-12' Anyone know this rod?
3x6501
1x7001
2x "polverizor" 10' (I kid you not)
1x Mitchel 302 spinner 60's?
1xMitchel 402 spinner 60's?
2x penn. slammer 60/40 custom  
Fish don't seem to mind.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Beach Rods: Conventionals
5 meter,(16'4") 3pc Ian Golds Super Match 
12', 3pc Penn V3 Extreme
12' 3", 2 pc Breakaway 123

Metal throwing rods Fixed Spool (spinning
12, 2 pc Shimano Alivino Carp rod 3 lb TC
15', 3 pc converted Float Rod, ultr-lite

Reels Conventional:
Okuma Magnetix MG20-C (CT style)(factory prototype)
Okuma Convector CV20-C (CT Style)(mag conv.)
Penn 525 Mags (2)
Abu 6500 CS Mag Elite
Abu 6500 C3 CT Mag (2)
Abu 6500 CT Chrome Rocket (3)
Abu 6500 CT Sports Mag
Penn 350, converted Alum spool and mag conv.
Penn 350, Mint original with box and papers

Fixed Spool (Spinning)
Okuma Epixor EFS 50
Daiwa Laguna 3500

No boat or pier equipment

What I am using right now, and happy with.

Okuma Magnetix MG20-C on 5 M. Ian Gold
Okuma Convector CV20-C on Breakaway 123


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*outfits*

16 ounce tallboy Miller Lite can, 10 yards 20lb test.

20 ounce Diet Coke plastic bottle, found and untangled fishing line, sparkplug for weight.


----------



## rmarkle (Jan 16, 2007)

*I'm out gunned*

I'm so new to the sport I'm embarrassed ta even say the junk I got


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Haha geez.

1 OM12 Heavy with a Penn 525MAG
1 Team Daiwa Surf 11' 6-8oz rod with an Ambassadeur Brute 6600, or maybe my new 6500C4

Thats all I got far as surf fishing.

Also have 2
Jigmasters (one magged)
a 9/0 for shark fishing (I do have a kayak)
a 545GS for pier kinging/backup surf or shark reel
a Penn 155 for a backup surf reel if I tear up both Ambassadeurs, the 525, the 545, and both Jigmasters
a whole bunch of Penn no. 85s which I'll find some use for

Oh yeh and a Daiwa Eliminator 10' rod. 

I need more OMs!


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

rmarkle said:


> I'm so new to the sport I'm embarrassed ta even say the junk I got


don't be! i'm embarrassed to say my $40shakespeare combo has caught more fish than my 2 zziplex and allstar combined.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

> I'm throwing an hdx with big baitrunner lc


Mark, 

Is that the one with the "fiji" guides or did you finally replaced them all?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a My Little Pony telescoping rod with a sewing bobbit for a reel and using blue thread with 1/0 paperclip hooks.


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

avet sx with 12' st croix 6-12 oz.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

rmarkle said:


> I'm so new to the sport I'm embarrassed ta even say the junk I got



yo Bro no need to be embarrassed about your stuff... it only took me 40 years to get to where I'm at now... it'll all come as you experiment and try different stuff...


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

fish bucket said:


> still buying,still selling,still crazy!


Yo Bucket... that ratty 10½' Lami spinner I got from you at the Governors cup this year...  ya oughta see it now since I got it redone by the DreamWeaver at James Tackle... kept the old style long underwraps, can we say RETRO, and rewrapped the rest of it, new guides, reel seat and grips... SWEET DEAL is all I can say about it... most excellent heavy plugger... 

the 11'3" heaver is now 11' due to some splintering of the butt, someone hit something on the beach with it in a rack the way it looked... had the butt section redone on it also, now only 30" from butt to center of reel seat instead of that 36" beast that was on there... kept the original wraps ahead of the fore grip, filled in the space between the wraps and the new fore grip with a black wrap and had my name put in there in gold script... another good looker...

keep me and RJF3 in mind if you wanna get rid of any more Lami's...


----------



## douglarmore (Apr 16, 2006)

*my arsenai*

st.criox 10.5 with okuma eclipz 2 10.5 shakesperes one with diawa spinner other with alvey.last penn slammer combo for lures.


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

Firespyder7 said:


> 16 ounce tallboy Miller Lite can, 10 yards 20lb test.
> 
> 20 ounce Diet Coke plastic bottle, found and untangled fishing line, sparkplug for weight.


20 ounce A&W Root Beer plastic bottle. New longneck design and larger bottle diamater allows for much longer casts, and faster retreives. Watch out for this one. Its going to be hot!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*New Addition*

At the Eastern Outdoor Show I picked up a B&R Outlaw rod ... He said they are extra's when a big name brand makes an order .... really sweet rod at 7'6" rated 3/4-3 oz pitchin rod .... Fuji Concept guides and new fuji reel seat .... looks like the Loomis IMX .... and found a 5500CS Abu Burnt Orange Rocket for $35 at Wally World .... guess it can be a metal/lure rig


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

My arsenal is about to do some more growing.....looking for a blue yonder and a sl30....prob an emcast too...damn it....i cant stop spending money!:--|


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*chris*

i had an "accident" so i had to replace all of them.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

hate those types of accidents


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

Great rods & reels you have.


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

*Surf*
Allstar 1418 w/ Abu 6500 CT Chrome Rocket
RS 1418 w/ Abu 6500 CT Chrome Rocket
Lamiglas GSB1502 w/Abu 7500C3CT
Lamiglas GSB1502 w/Abu 7500CT
Lamiglas GSB1221 w/Abu 7500C3CT
St. Croix 8903-XH-10 w/Abu 7000C3 (Moroon)
Lamiglas GSB1081L w/Daiwa Capricorn 4000
Diawa Sealine 1102 with a Diawa BG 30
Fenwick SCG708M w/ Abu Ultra mag XL2

*boat*
8- Calstar 660l custom trolling rods w/ Penn 330 GTi reels
2- Penn 3145ARS trolling rods w/ Penn 113HSP
2- RS SWS70MH custom trolling rods w/ Penn 309
2- XRT20 IGFA custom trolling rods w/ Penn 320GTi LD (in process)

Back up reels

Abu 6500CS Mag. Elite
Abu Ultra mag XL2
Abu 7000C3 (Moroon)


----------



## udderback (Oct 4, 2006)

*2007 Gear*

12' ande
okuma si-65

7'6" fenwick flippin stick (circa 1984)
5001 c abu ambassador

I have an extra 5001 

anyone got any suggestions for a matching rod?:--|


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

My favorite surf combinations from collection of Rods & Reels for '07 

For Table Fish - Conventional Combinations

Penn 525 Mag & Conoflex “Gambit XTXL” (2-5 oz.)
Penn 525 Mag & Ian Golds “Power Match” (2-6 oz)
Penn 525 Mag & Ian Golds “Evolution Match-Light” (2-5 oz)
Avet SX & Conoflex Barracuda Thief 3-4 oz
Shimano 400s & Star “Stellarlite” (2-5 oz)

For Table Fish - Spinning Combinations

Daiwa Emblem X5500A & Conoflex Barracuda Thief (2-4 oz)
Daiwa Emblem PM2600H & Barracuda Thief #2 2-4 oz
Daiwa Capricorn 4500 & Shimano “Techniun” (1-3 oz)
Ian Golds 8000 & Star “Stellarlite” (2-5 oz)
Diawa Capricorn 4000 & Star 8’ “Stellarlite “ (1-3 oz)
Ian Golds 8000 & Purglas “350-2” (3-6 oz) - use only in heavy surf.

For Larger Game Fish - Conventional Combinations

Penn 535 & Breakaway “1508” (4-8 oz)
Penn 525 Mag & Purglas “350-2” (3-6 oz)
Penn 525 Mag & Ian Golds “Power Match” (2-6 oz)

For Larger Game Fish - Spinning Combinations 

Ian Golds 8000 & Purglas “350-2” (3-6 oz) 
Daiwa Emblem X5500A &Tica “1102 XH” (4-8 oz) 
Ian Golds 8000 & Barracuda Thief (2-4 oz)

For Sharks

Penn 555 & Breakaway “1508” (4-8 oz)
Penn Squidder & Tica “1102XH” (4-8 oz)
Ian Golds 8000 & Purglas 350-2 (4-6 oz)


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

My surf gear

12' Tica w/ Blue Yonder
(2) 12' OM heavy w/ Daiwa Emblem XT 5500
10' Daiwa Interline w/ Daiwa Capricorn 4500
9' Daiwa Emblem w/ Daiwa Capricorn 3500

Pretty sad gear compared to most of you guys.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Anthony said:


> My surf gear
> 
> 12' Tica w/ Blue Yonder
> (2) 12' OM heavy w/ Daiwa Emblem XT 5500
> ...


That's enouf to put some fish on the beach. If you have any more, you'd be cheating.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Anthony said:


> My surf gear
> 
> 12' Tica w/ Blue Yonder
> (2) 12' OM heavy w/ Daiwa Emblem XT 5500
> ...


it don't matter what you use since you catch more fish than any of us...


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Rods:

OM 12' HD casting rod 
OM Cape Point special 12' HD casting rod
OM Cape Point special 12' HD spinning rod
2 7' medium action Ugly stick spinning rods
7' Heavy action Ugly stick pinning rod
10.5' heavy action ugly stick spinning rod
piece of [email protected] walmart special 10' rod
2 6' penn boat rods 40 lb class
6' penn mariner stand up rod 80lb class
Tsunami 9' spinnging rod
8' penn power stick spinng rod

Rods coming soon:
another OM 12' HD casting rod and a 5' 6" OM stand up rod 130lb class

Reels:
penn 535gs
penn 525mag
penn 555gs
penn seaboy 190
penn 4/0 senator
penn 9/0 senator
penn 7500ss
2 penn 6500ss
2 penn 4400ss
penn 440ssg
penn captiva CV 4000
penn captiva CV 5000

reels soon to come:
penn 12/0 sentator


I wish I had more


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Forgot my penn guide series 12' casting rod


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> That's enouf to put some fish on the beach. If you have any more, you'd be cheating.


I'll trade ya. My mojo and my gear for your gear.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Wow*

what more can I say?


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

aresenal update!!!!!!


RODS
13' 1508 Allstar
13' WRI Fusion Magnum
13' AFAW Beach
12' OM heaver
9 Tica spinner
7'6 star stellar light
OBX Outfitters 50-130 5'6
ugly stick 30-80 6'0

Reels
Grandwave 30
Grandwave 30
SHV 30 
SHA50
Stradic 5000
Symetre 2500
50TW International
9/0 Senator


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

added a Loomis 10½' conventional, a custom 7½ Lami spinner for throwing Gotcha's off the pier and a Loomis 12' conv custom for rods... 

got 2 penn 525 Mags and a Sl20sha, just for chits and giggles also...


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i have the worst gear compared to all of you guys.
i'm ashamed.......


but here it goes anyway,
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw Hellrhay you beat me too it, but I ended up going with a Pirates of the Caribbean set.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

bigphil said:


> Aw Hellrhay you beat me too it, but I ended up going with a Pirates of the Caribbean set.


show some pics please and i believe you?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I have so many to consider there are so many ways to fish it all depends, pier, surf or boat.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

9' Rons custom rod/vintage Penn 140 Squidder
8'6'' Lamiglass G1310/Abu Blue yonder 
8'6'' St Croix/Abu 6500c3ct mag
11'6'' Penn powerstick/vintage penn 140 Squidder
8' Ugly stick/vintage Zebco by Abu Cardinal 6
8'6'' Ugly stick intercoastal/Abu Blue Yonder or Abu 6500c3ct mag


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

*i my arsenal beat any arsenal you have: GUARANTEED*

here's a couple more from my arsenal:


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

being fairly new to the game,my arsenal isn't that large..
525 Mag/12'6 HDX
525 Mag/12' Tsunami Trophy
Daiwa Emblem 4500/11' Tica(cannon attached)
Okuma TP65/10' Tica(spin)

hate to see this list next year!!


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Here is my arsenal that I have acquired over the years:

Rainshadow 1569 – Penn 525 Mag - Drum
Breakaway HDX- Abu 7000 CT Conv. Magged- Drum
Breakaway LDX - Shimano Stradic 5000 Blues /Jacks
Custom Lamiglass Surf 10ft- Daiwa Emcaster 6000 Striper/Blues /Jacks
Tica UEHA 12 ft- Daiwa Slosh 30- Drum
OM12- Shimano Bait Runner 6500- Cobes/Drum/Anchor Rod- King Fishing
OM 11 – Shimano Bait Runner 4500 -Cobes/Drum/Anchor Rod- King Fishing
OM10 – Daiwa 50HV -Sealine X- Biters
St. Croix Tidemaster 6’6ft- Daiwa BG20- Pier- Flounder
Custom St. Croix 7ft. – Daiwa Exceler 3500-Pier- Flounder
Shakesspear Tidewater 6’6 – Penn 115H- Biters
St. Croix 6’6 Viking Model – Penn 113 H- Pier –king Fighting rod
Okumas Solaris surf 9ft. – Daiwa Capricorn -Striper/Jetty/Metal
Okumas Solaris Surf 8ft.- Penn Captiva 5000 - Striper/Jetty/Metal
Custom No Name 30-40lb class- 6ft- Penn 112 H- Pier back up king Fighting rod

Back up Reels
2 Penn Jigmasters 500
Newell C344-5
Penn 109

Back up Rod
TICA UELA 9ft Spin- Striper/Jetty/Metal

Yeah, I admit it! I a sick FHB

TM62


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Tarponman your my hero you are definatly a tackle ho. LOL 

Hellrhay can you catch a cobe or a big drummie on those rods and reels LOL


----------

